# whey protein powder



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

is whey just for body building or what is it really used for, I'm not into body building but i do a lot of walking and things like that.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

www.bodybuilding.com

Sign up and head to the nutrition section for information. I can write a detailed post here, but it's far better for you to just head there.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

In short, whey protein is a type of a protein that your body will use immediately, as opposed to casein protein, like that found in milk, which takes a few hours. I believe that's why they suggest you have whey protein right after a workout, so that your muscles get protein asap to repair themselves and get bigger.

Even if you aren't lifting weights, whey protein can be an easy way to get a higher percentage of your total calories from protein.


----------



## blame (Jun 14, 2012)

If your thinking of taking protein powder for your walking then you need to consider two things. How much do you walk, and what is you diet like.

If you're eating a healthy diet, and getting plenty of carbohydrates from your food, then the protein powder shouldn't be too important. I say this, because the more you walk, the more you burn. So if you're not eating enough carbohydrates for the amount you walk, then your body will start converting your muscles into energy, and before you know it, you'll have no definition left. This is when protein powder would be a good idea; it'll stop your muscles from wasting away.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Not needed at all unless you are lifting a lot of weights and using roids to bulk up. Eat FOOD. Vegatables and whole grains especially.


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Whey Protein is good for any exercise (not just weight lifting). Your body needs protein after an exercise, whey is just a type of protein that is quickly and efficiently absorbed by the body.


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Saber said:


> Whey Protein is good for any exercise (not just weight lifting). Your body needs protein after an exercise


Yes protein is very essential for any kind of exercise. It provides energy and helps maintain healthy muscles while also helping repair muscle tissue. Most health nuts I've heard say that you should consume about 15-30% of your daily diet from protein. Whey protein seems to be the preference for body builders, but there are also other sources of protein which would be just as effective I would think. I like pea protein, it has less saturated fat than animal proteins and is also cheaper. :yes


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Protein is used to grow and maintain muscle mass.

Whey is a specific type of protein that is quick digesting, so its best used before or after a workout to get your muscles nourished fast. 

Other types of protein such as casein are slow digesting and best used before going long periods without eating, like before bed. 

You don't have to be into bodybuilding to benefit from using it, but if you're just walking theres really no need to supplement with it.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I think there are a few different reasons why it's used. When I had gallbladder disease and couldn't tolerate _any_ fat, I used to drink a shake with whey protein because I wasn't getting enough protein from my diet. I've also considered taking it in the morning, because I'm never hungry when I wake up but it's important to get enough protein to start the day.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

Just don't get the cookies n cream flavor..


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Save your money. If you want protein and aren't vegetarian, eat more meat. In general, chew your calories.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

PaysageDHiver said:


> Save your money. If you want protein and aren't vegetarian, eat more meat. In general, chew your calories.


whey protein has unique qualities that make it more bioavailable. This is why it is more likely to build more muscle then other proteins. You can eat the exact same amount of protein from meat, and see better results from Whey. Casien is good too, but more of a night protein


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I had been using soy protein powders but switched to whey after I read in a magazine that people who use whey protein powders have lower BMIs than soy users.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Easy make-you-own-frappucino recipe:

1-2 shots espresso
1-2 cups milk
1 scoop chocolate whey protein powder

Shake well and drink.


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

thing said:


> Just don't get the cookies n cream flavor..


What's wrong with the cookies n cream flavor? Is it because of the taste?


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

ATCQ said:


> What's wrong with the cookies n cream flavor? Is it because of the taste?


notoriously awful taste


----------



## RandomObject (Aug 31, 2011)

I use it to get enough protein for the day. Hard to get it even from lots of meat as they recommend 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

RandomObject said:


> *Hard to get it even from lots of meat as they recommend 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight*.


I agree. I try to eat 200 grams a day.


----------



## sportsfanatic (Jul 15, 2012)

You don't have to be a bodybuilder to utilize the benefits of protein powder. You should check out some like at http://www.shopproteinpowder.com . They have some for getting lean or building muscle, plus there are some great informative articles.


----------



## samanthar (Oct 16, 2014)

whey protein powders can be used to gain weight or even lose weight. if you take them pre and/or post workout in between meals...you will gain muscle. if you substitute them for actual meals...you will lose weight. to choose an appropriate whey protein powder...i would recommend visiting http://www.bestproteinpowdersite.com and check out the comparison table.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Your body needs protein. Period. Whey protein powder is just a way to make it easier to make sure you're getting enough (this amount varies based on your body mass and activity level).


----------



## Skywalka (Apr 28, 2014)

Whey protein is only needed if your body needs the extra protein. You can get enough protein from nutrition easily but if your working out and tearing down muscle regularly you need that extra protein to repair and build the muscle.
I lift regularly and I buy the cheapest protein I find and have never looked back, so you don't need to waste money on the expensive stuff.

But I'm not a nutritionist either so its just advice


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

thing said:


> Just don't get the cookies n cream flavor..





Valentine said:


> notoriously awful taste


I know I'm quoting old posts, but I just have to say... no way. My cookies and cream one tastes amazing. I love it. I'm not even big on milkshakes at all. Tastes better than the chocolate flavour one I have, which is good as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I never bothered with whey protein for a long time, but now I use it for the convenience. I blend up a massive shake for right after the gym and then I can just drink it, shower and get on with my day. I buy the cheap stuff from Walmart and mix it with sixteen ounces of skim milk, two bananas and a bit of honey.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I spent a day counting macros to get an idea of how close I was to intaking what my body needed. Even while focusing on consuming fish and meat I was still behind, so protein is a definite necessity for me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lucky96 said:


> What's the best whey protein that tastes good and also that won't make me feel like sick?


What the hell...? Did you hijack my post and add that link??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh just extra protein for your body. Speaking of that I need some more. Might get some Cellucor.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

whey or hemp protein powder?

done it all. Chocolate made me like it. friend hated his big belly.

big change. plant instead of stinking dairy byproduct. 
Hemp has a very distinctive taste. Pure learning curve how humans are oblivious to what happens in tummy, guided by taste buds alone. what a spoof of ALL foods! 

Hemp is available with a strawberry flavour. No thanks. 
Powder works by mixing with water has the feeling of cream, not like steak, while protein too.

such good guts! they do the work for me. No bread / wheat for years!
all fibre provided.

yeah.. a bit like I/V intravenous sodium chloride essential to human. No drink seawater. 
ends up in the bloodstream. Hemp doesn't have to come in gourmet style. Does a good job.


----------

